# Minature Monte Cristo bites



## IcyMist (Jun 4, 2005)

Well I just finished making minature monte cristo bites and they tasted exactly like what they were.  Deli ham, turkey and swiss cheese fried in white bread.  Maybe good with a spicy mustard sauce, but not worth the time or effort to make them.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2005)

did you dip the bread in egg, ala french toast? also, try adding maple syrup, and lightly fry the ham first.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 4, 2005)

Bread was dipped in a bisquick with cinnamon, egg, salt, dash of lemon, basil.  It didn't say to lightly fry ham.    Besides the hot grease gave me a booboo so am mad at the recipe.  Won't make it.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 7, 2005)

The way we made monte cristos at the restaurant:

make a mixture out of VERY well-squeezed crushed pineapple, sour cream, and honey.

Spread a bit of this on white bread, ham slices and swiss cheese slices, more pineapple mixture.  Dip sandwich in a well-beaten egg and deep fry.  When it comes out lighlty dust it with powdered sugar and serve with more pineapple mixture.  It's the deep frying that would be difficult unless you had one that got up to the right temperature.  Place it in the oil with a pair of tongs and hold it for a couple seconds then let go.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 7, 2005)

Well fed it to the family and my mother and I didn't care for them but my sister, brothe-in-law, niece and nephew all loved them.  Go figure.  Gave my sis the recipe and told her she could make them.


----------

